# Language Training For MedTechs Post Course



## MedTechStudent (22 May 2008)

Hey there, so I strolled into CFRC Toronto yesterday for my interview.  Went well, every things in order, file was reopened, merit listed, and so on.  But while the Lieutenant(Navy) was talking to me about the course overview he mentions that there "might be some second language training after course".  Now I had never heard of this, but I'm all for learning French I always wanted to but never had the motivation.  SO I'm just curious if anyone who has done the MedTech courses has heard of this or done the Language Training, or if its a new thing they are putting in place this year.  

Also, for anyone who cares, they are short 182 MedTech students this year nation wide, the Lieutenant said that was most likely because there is a war going on, go figure.  :    I found THAT number odd too because it seams like a LOT of people in these forums are going in for that program.  Hmm ???

Anywho, someone please let me know bout the French?  Thanks!


----------



## medicineman (22 May 2008)

Back when I joined, it was mandatory prior to QL3 training - however, mine was the 2nd last course required to do it.  Since then, it seems to be on a you need to request it basis.  Of course, some of the young'ens here may have something new and exciting to share I don't know about...

MM


----------



## MedTechStudent (22 May 2008)

Thank you!

And hey, you "young'ens"....speak up!!!  ;D


----------



## Armymedic (22 May 2008)

There is second language training avail, but you will most likely be too busy to actually get onto a CF run full time course.

Also those courses are filled by people who need them. For medical NCOs. those people who "need" to have a french course are those whom are to be promoted to MWO.

So, the recruiter wasn't lying, but the truth is there is not much chance you getting FLT.


----------



## Armymedic (22 May 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Also, for anyone who cares, they are short 182 MedTech students this year nation wide, the Lieutenant said that was most likely because there is a war going on, go figure.  :    I found THAT number odd too because it seams like a LOT of people in these forums are going in for that program.  Hmm ??



That number is alot less than the 500 they were short a couple yrs go. And still much less than the 250+ QL 5 Med Tech Cpls that are really needed RFN.


----------



## MedTechStudent (22 May 2008)

Wow, was unaware of that.  Well I'm just glad to be going into a trade that is in need of people.

  Sorry I'm having a brain freeze, what does RFN stand for?


----------



## The_Falcon (22 May 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Wow, was unaware of that.  Well I'm just glad to be going into a trade that is in need of people.
> 
> Sorry I'm having a brain freeze, what does RFN stand for?



RFN= Right F'ing Now


----------



## MedTechStudent (22 May 2008)

Of course :  Silly me.  Cheers!


----------

